# Alors ce nouvel iMac ?



## Jdrien (19 Octobre 2005)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

oui, qu'en est-il ? j'étais très tenté par la rev B, mais j'ai préfé attendre les dernières sorties qui étaient prévues par les différentes rumeurs...et là...ben je pense que les powermacs sortis sont au dessus de mes besoins entre autre, alors l'iMac rev C me tente beaucoup, le 20" (j'ai un ibook 12" G3 600MHZ) alors vous comprenez mon impatience...
Alors j'attends déjà de le voir en magasin...je suis sur Paris, prévu en stock à partir du 20 à IC...quelqu'un d'autre a des infos sur leur dispo en France, et leur dispo en presentation afin d'approcher la "bête" ;-)))
La seule inquiétude que j'ai, c'est de savoir s'il faut prendre çà comme une nouvelle machine (avec le risque d'essuyer quelques platres) ou une simple révision, auquel cas je le prends dès que je le vois ! :-D
Puis faut que je me décide sur la RAM...c'est quand même dommage cette RAM de 512 soudée là...et je ne connais pas trop le marché actuel, rapport quantité/prix, je pense que c'est pas vraiment proportionnel ? enfin 512 pour commencer, après je verrais...;-) Vous me confirmerer qu'il vaut mieux en acheter en plus ailleurs ?
Je suis impatient de voir les premiers tests, ou les témoignages des premiers "veinards" :-D
En attendant de vous lire....;-)
Bonne soirée, et bravo Apple (on pourra toujours critiquer, mais moi je suis globalement très satisfait)
PS : j'ai déjà lu pas mal de posts sur le sujet, c'est histoire de regrouper et recentrer...si les modos n'y voient pas d'inconvénients...;-)


----------



## La mouette (19 Octobre 2005)

Je le re&#231;ois aux alentours du 30, je ne me priverais pas de donner mes impressions, surtout que je vais garder mon Rev A...

SInon j'ai pris 1 Go de m&#233;moire, et le DD 250 Go.
Pour la m&#233;moire j'ai encore le souvenir des premiers iMac G5 qui demandaient deux barettes identiques pour tourner en 64 bits..c'est toujours le cas ?

J'ai h&#226;te de le recevoir...:rateau:


----------



## sirromano1er (20 Octobre 2005)

c'est une bonne idée ce post, moi aussi j'attends les premiers tests et commentaires..
et je vais le voir à IC demain aussi !!!! hehe


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2005)

sirromano1er a dit:
			
		

> c'est une bonne idée ce post, moi aussi j'attends les premiers tests et commentaires..
> et je vais le voir à IC demain aussi !!!! hehe



vivement les premières impressions


----------



## Jdrien (20 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je le reçois aux alentours du 30, je ne me priverais pas de donner mes impressions, surtout que je vais garder mon Rev A...
> 
> SInon j'ai pris 1 Go de mémoire, et le DD 250 Go.
> Pour la mémoire j'ai encore le souvenir des premiers iMac G5 qui demandaient deux barettes identiques pour tourner en 64 bits..c'est toujours le cas ?
> ...


Héhé...pour le 30...sur l'applestore ? la RAM aussi ? moi je pense prendre 512 et rajouter par la suite ailleurs, car d'après ce que j'ai pu voir, celle d'Apple est quand même pas donnée non ?
Sinon, j'ai été voir à la FNAC, pas dispo bien sur, un pote m'a dit qu'à Surcouf, fallait compter 10 jours...je trouve qu'il y a pas mal de décalage entre la dispo sur le Store et chez les revendeurs...politique volontaire d'Apple pour avantager ses stores ?
Pourtant je suis pret, le meuble est tout propre ! 
Bon on va s'armer de patience, en guettant les premières reactions sur le net...?
Sinon, pour la ram, vu sur Crucial, il semble qu'il soit conseillé d'avoir 2 barettes identiques, mais là, çà me semble...impossible si on veut plus d'1 GO non ? m'enfin, je pense pas que çà se sente trop à l'usage non ?
@+


----------



## sirromano1er (21 Octobre 2005)

bon bah y avait rien à l'IC, je n'ai pas pu voir la bete...
Personne encore ne l'a vu ou reçu? 
9 jours apres l'annonce, c'est un peu dommage... Apple serait mal organisé? hehe


----------



## Macbeth (21 Octobre 2005)

Jdrien a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, pour la ram, vu sur Crucial, il semble qu'il soit conseillé d'avoir 2 barettes identiques, mais là, çà me semble...impossible si on veut plus d'1 GO non ? m'enfin, je pense pas que çà se sente trop à l'usage non ?
> @+



Effectivement, il serait-bon d'ne savoir plus, parce-que au desus d'un Go, adieu le 64 bits. ,mais la logique voudrait qu'Apple ai fait en sorte que ca fonctionne de la même manière dans tous les cas...
J'attend toujours les commentaires sur l'écran du 17". Si ça continue, c'est moi qui vous les ferais début novembre quand ils sera sur mon bureau... pfff.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Octobre 2005)

Ah oui moi aussi j'attend les impressions sur ce nouveau 17"....


----------



## Jdrien (21 Octobre 2005)

Bon, ne tenant plus, j'ai téléphoné à CLG et Kristena, ben...l'auront pas avant fin de semaine prochaine... 
Je sais pas comment je vais faire...dites, il n'y pas quelqu'un qui va au US ce we et qui pourrait me ramener un 20" siouplait ???  
Bon ok...on va attendre...patience, patience...grrrrrrr...grrrrr....mais si je suis pationt LOL !
Tout ceci écrit sur un iBook 12" 600MHz qui attend son grand frère desepérément...
PS : en attendant, mon iBook m'a rendu bien service, d'ailleurs, je n'ai pas l'intention de m'en séparer ! même si j'ai j'ai "cassé" le connecteur du trackpad en changeant de DD...(60Go à la place de 15 quand même ;-)
@+


----------



## La mouette (21 Octobre 2005)

Jdrien a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ne tenant plus, j'ai t&#233;l&#233;phon&#233; &#224; CLG et Kristena, ben...l'auront pas avant fin de semaine prochaine...
> Je sais pas comment je vais faire...dites, il n'y pas quelqu'un qui va au US ce we et qui pourrait me ramener un 20" siouplait ???
> Bon ok...on va attendre...patience, patience...grrrrrrr...grrrrr....mais si je suis pationt LOL !
> Tout ceci &#233;crit sur un iBook 12" 600MHz qui attend son grand fr&#232;re desep&#233;r&#233;ment...
> ...




Patience tu ne sera pas d&#233;&#231;u.....


----------



## Punky_14 (21 Octobre 2005)

Mes parents ont d&#233;j&#224;a command&#233; sur l'apple store je risque de le recevoir dans 2 ou 3 semaines...


----------



## Tangi (21 Octobre 2005)

Sur la RevB il faut en th&#233;orie deux barrettes identiques pour fonctionner en *128 bits*, sinon &#231;a fonctionne en 64 bits...

Sur la RevC par contre une barrette de 512Mo est d&#233;j&#224; soud&#233;e, mais la quantit&#233; de RAM maximale est de 2,5Go, donc impossible de faire fonctionner la RevC avec la quantit&#233; maximale de RAM et deux barrettes identiques (sauf &#224; utiliser deux barrettes de 512Mo, mais dans ce cas on n'a qu'1Go)... 

Donc il est &#233;vident que la RAM fonctionne en 128bits, avec 512Mo, 1Go, 1,5Go ou 2,5Go, &#231;a coule de source...

Mais franchement, je ne comprends vraiment pas tout ce tapage autour de cette fameuse RAM fonctionnant en 128 bits, montrez moi un seul test qui d&#233;montre que &#231;a apporte un r&#233;el gain, moi je n'y crois gu&#232;re, en tout cas il est minime et &#224; notre petit niveau je doute qu'on s'aper&#231;oive de la diff&#233;rence...

Pour la RAM, achetez l&#224; sur Crucial, c'est bien meilleur march&#233;, sur l'AppleStore elle est hors de prix...

Petite question m&#234;me si personne ne le poss&#232;de encore, savez-vous comment la petite Apple Remote reste-t-elle accroch&#233;e &#224; l'&#233;cran ???


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Octobre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Sur la RevB il faut en th&#233;orie deux barrettes identiques pour fonctionner en *128 bits*, sinon &#231;a fonctionne en 64 bits...
> 
> Sur la RevC par contre une barrette de 512Mo est d&#233;j&#224; soud&#233;e, mais la quantit&#233; de RAM maximale est de 2,5Go, donc impossible de faire fonctionner la RevC avec la quantit&#233; maximale de RAM et deux barrettes identiques (sauf &#224; utiliser deux barrettes de 512Mo, mais dans ce cas on n'a qu'1Go)...
> 
> ...



a mon avis ,l'imac ,qui avait commenc&#233; a s'ouvrir depuis le G5,se referme...
ram soud&#233;e,c'est n'importe quoi...on se croirait revenu au bondi blue...
le power mac dual 2 est le mac a achet&#233;,si on veut un mac de bureau ...
les all in one,C tr&#232;s beau,mais C du foutage de gueule a mon avis...

 sur mon PM 5 ,je suis a 1,5 Go...
il me suffit de virer les 2x256 pour passer a 3 Go ,sans me ruiner...et je suis pas encore au taquet...
avec ce nouvel imac,en mettant une barrette de 2 Go ,qu'on paye la peau des fesses,on est que a 2,5 Go ,et C le taquet...
dans 1 ans ,je change ma Carte graphic sans trop me ruiner non plus...
et je prends un 23" au lieu du 20 quand les ecrans auront bien baiss&#233;...
j'ai eu 2 macs tt en 1 ,je sais de quoi je parle,maintenant j'en veux plus C trop ferm&#233; comme machine...


----------



## Jdrien (21 Octobre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Mais franchement, je ne comprends vraiment pas tout ce tapage autour de cette fameuse RAM fonctionnant en 128 bits, montrez moi un seul test qui démontre que ça apporte un réel gain, moi je n'y crois guère, en tout cas il est minime et à notre petit niveau je doute qu'on s'aperçoive de la différence...


Entièrement d'accord, à mon niveau...;-)


			
				Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Pour la RAM, achetez là sur Crucial, c'est bien meilleur marché, sur l'AppleStore elle est hors de prix...


D'accord, mais j'ai vu jusqu'à 1 Go, pas au dessus...


			
				Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Petite question même si personne ne le possède encore, savez-vous comment la petite Apple Remote reste-t-elle accrochée à l'écran ???


Il me semble avoir un post qui parlait d'un système de type velcro...?


----------



## Tangi (21 Octobre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> a mon avis ,l'imac ,qui avait commencé a s'ouvrir depuis le G5,se referme...
> ram soudée,c'est n'importe quoi...on se croirait revenu au bondi blue...
> le power mac dual 2 est le mac a acheté,si on veut un mac de bureau ...
> les all in one,C très beau,mais C du foutage de gueule a mon avis...
> ...


Euh ... C'est quand même pas le même prix, plus de mille euros de différence c'est pas rien :mouais:...

Et puis l'iMac est d'un bien meilleur rapport qualité/prix, tu ne te fais pas chier avec une grosse tour, tout est dans l'écran, tu ne te fais pas chier avec des files, tout est dans l'écran, bref superbe machine, question d'opinion ...

Pour quelqu'un qui a, somme toute, une utilisation basique de son ordinateur, l'iMac est l'ordinateur de bureau qui bénéficie du meilleur rapport qualité/prix sans conteste, c'était déjà le cas pour la RevB alors pour cette RevC qui donne accès à de nouvelles fonctionnalités, une iSight, qui coûte la bagatelle de 149¤, une télécommande, une Mighty Mouse, un processeur légèrement plus puissant, une carte graphique plus performante, une fréquance bus en légère amélioration, et en plus dans un écran plus fin, tout ça pour le même prix que la RevB????


----------



## Jdrien (21 Octobre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> a mon avis ,l'imac ,qui avait commencé a s'ouvrir depuis le G5,se referme...
> ram soudée,c'est n'importe quoi...on se croirait revenu au bondi blue...
> le power mac dual 2 est le mac a acheté,si on veut un mac de bureau ...
> les all in one,C très beau,mais C du foutage de gueule a mon avis...
> ...


Oui je suis d'accord aussi, la ram soudée, c'est du "foutage de gueule"...
Maintenant vu mes besoins(traitement photo en amateur entre autre...) je ne pense pas avoir besoin de plus de 2,5Go ;-) et d'autre part, l'investissement entre un imac et un powermac+ecran n'est quand même pas le même...donc je pense que cette machine correspond à mes besoins...et si ceux ci evoluent, on verra par la suite, mais si mon usage est le même, elle me fera de 3 à 5 ans, après on verra, tant de choses auront évolué...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Octobre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Euh ... C'est quand m&#234;me pas le m&#234;me prix, plus de mille euros de diff&#233;rence c'est pas rien :mouais:...



fait une simulation sur l'apple store:
imac 20"  avec 2,5 Go 3050 euros
Power Mac dual 2 avec display 20" et 250 Go de DD et 512 de ram :2950 euros...
pour 200 euros ta 2x1Go de ram que t'achete ailleurs...
le power mac te coute a peine 100 euros de plus ,pas mille ...
tu t'es tromp&#233; d'un zero...
l'imac reviens tres cher...
c'est dingue ,mais maintenant enfin le power mac reviens au meme prix ,et il est plus puissant puisque dual core ,et evolutif...
l'imac ,tu paye  le prix d'un superbe objet design ,enti&#232;rement d'accord...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Octobre 2005)

Jdrien a dit:
			
		

> Oui je suis d'accord aussi, la ram soudée, c'est du "foutage de gueule"...
> Maintenant vu mes besoins(traitement photo en amateur entre autre...) je ne pense pas avoir besoin de plus de 2,5Go ;-) et d'autre part, l'investissement entre un imac et un powermac+ecran n'est quand même pas le même...donc je pense que cette machine correspond à mes besoins...et si ceux ci evoluent, on verra par la suite, mais si mon usage est le même, elle me fera de 3 à 5 ans, après on verra, tant de choses auront évolué...




ben tiens,avec 1,5 Go ,je swap quand meme quand j'ouvre des images RAW avec Nikon capture ,que d'autres logiciels de retouches sont ouverts en meme temps ,vu qu'apres la déraw,il faut encore bosser derriere,ben ca swap ...
je pense sérieusement a passer a 3 Go...


----------



## tornade13 (22 Octobre 2005)

On conna&#238;t bien Sydney Bristow  son eMac &#233;tait 100 x mieux que les autres machines, maintenant avec son G5 bugg&#233; sous tiger il nous refait la m&#234;me mise en sc&#232;ne.  

Chacun y voit son int&#233;r&#234;t par ex: le PM n'a pas de isight int&#233;grer ! et si tu fais un simulation (compl&#232;te) sur l'Apple Store la diff&#233;rence est d'environ 200 &#8364;, forcement si tu prend les barrettes de ton PM ailleurs le co&#251;t est moins &#233;lev&#233; pour celui-ci.....mon cher Sydney   

J'ai commenc&#233; par un G3 Blanc bleu et ensuite je n'ai eu que des int&#233;gr&#233; iMac, eMac et franchement c'est bien plus propre sur le bureau, surtout quand un client vient s'asseoir en face de vous  

Maintenant si on veut de l'&#233;volutif on prend un PM qui sont des machines vraiment bien foutu, mais qui dit qu'avec l'arriv&#233; de processeur Intel tout ne va pas changer dans ses derniers  

A prix &#233;gal je resterais quand m&#234;me avec du int&#233;gr&#233; je trouve &#231;a beaucoup moins foutoir .

:love: Sydney


----------



## iota (22 Octobre 2005)

Salut.



			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> a mon avis ,l'imac ,qui avait commenc&#233; a s'ouvrir depuis le G5,se referme...
> ram soud&#233;e,c'est n'importe quoi...on se croirait revenu au bondi blue...


La faute &#224; qui ?
Le programme DIY a &#233;t&#233; abandonn&#233; par Apple suite aux nombreux "incidents" survenus lorsque l'utilisateur lambda mettait les mains sous le capots...



			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Power Mac dual 2 avec display 20" et 250 Go de DD et 512 de ram :2950 euros...


Moi j'arrive &#224; 3078&#8364; &#224; &#233;quipement &#233;gale (Bluetooth et Airport, et j'ai pas ajout&#233; les 149&#8364; pour l'iSight). L'iMac 20" est &#224; 1799&#8364;.



			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> pour 200 euros ta 2x1Go de ram que t'achete ailleurs...


J'aime bien ton comparatif, tu configure l'iMac avec la barrette de 2Go de l'Apple Store, et pour le powermac, tu prend la barrette chez le chinois du coin...
 Tu peux faire pareil avec l'iMac, la comparaison serait &#233;quitable au moins...



			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> dans 1 ans ,je change ma Carte graphic sans trop me ruiner non plus...


Ou&#233;... on en reparlera dans un an... quand plus aucune carte AGP sera dispo pour les powermacs  

@+
iota


----------



## Tangi (22 Octobre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> fait une simulation sur l'apple store:
> imac 20"  avec 2,5 Go 3050 euros
> Power Mac dual 2 avec display 20" et 250 Go de DD et 512 de ram :2950 euros...
> pour 200 euros ta 2x1Go de ram que t'achete ailleurs...
> ...


Franchement &#224; l'heure d'aujourd'hui qui a besoin de 2,5Go de RAM pour une utilisation de base ???? Refais le calcul avec une configuration raisonnable pour une utilisation de tous les jours...

iMac G5 2,1Ghz 20" *1 799&#8364;* :
- DD 250Go ;
- Ecran 20" ;
- iSight ;
- FrontRow ;
- Clavier Apple et souris Mighty Mouse ;
- AirPort et Bluetooth ;
- Tu rajoutes une barrette de 1Go, amplement suffisant pour tous les jours &#224; *135&#8364;* sur Crucial (dans quelques mois une barrette de 2Go sur Crucial co&#251;tera sans doute cher mais nettement moins cher que sur l'AppleStore)...

*Total : 1 934&#8364;*

PowerMac G5 Dual 2Ghz *2 078&#8364;* :
- DD 250Go *+ 79,99&#8364;* ;
- Moniteurs Apple 20" *+ 819&#8364;* ;
- AirPort et Bluetooth *+ 100&#8364;* ;
- iSight *+ 149&#8364;* ;
- Clavier Apple et souris Mighty Mouse ;
- Tu rajoutes une barrette de 1Go, environs *130&#8364;* sur Crucial...

*Total : 3 208&#8364;*...

Alors me dis pas que la diff&#233;rence n'est pas flagrante, c'est de la mauvaise foie, *l'iMac G5 est un ordinateur grand public destin&#233; &#224; une utilisation des plus basiques*, m&#234;me s'il peut satisfaire bon nombre de professionnels, franchement &#224; l'heure actuelle qui a besoin de 2,5Go, dans quelques ann&#233;es je dis pas, mais d'ici l&#224; (et m&#234;me d'ici quelques mois) la barrette de 2Go sera disponible sur bon nombre de sitres dont Crucial et &#224; des prix nettement plus raisonnable, faut attendre il sera encore temps de revendre sa barrette de 1Go et de la remplacer contre une de 2Go devenu nettement moins cher que celle de l'AppleStore...

Si t'as r&#233;ellement besoin de 3Go, tu as sans doute une utilisation de ton ordi plus proche de celle d'un professionnel franchement, mais tout le monde n'a pas 3 000&#8364; &#224; mettre dans un ordi, alors que pour moins de 2 000&#8364; tu as tout ce qui faut dans un ordi tout fin, sans fil aucun (ou presque) avec un super DD, un superbe &#233;cran, une iSight, FrontRow, bref tout ce qui faut pour tous les jours, y a pas photo c'est le meilleur rapport qualit&#233;/prix sans conteste...

Les deux ordis ne sont pas destin&#233;s au m&#234;me public...

Grand public : iMac G5 sans conteste ;
Pro : iMac G5 ou PowerMac G5 &#231;a d&#233;pend, les performances de l'iMac G5 2Ghz (RevB) &#233;galaient celle de certains PowerMac G5 et d&#233;passaient celle du PowerMac G5 1,8GHz...

Voili, voilou, bon j'arr&#234;te...

@ + ...


----------



## KlowbA (22 Octobre 2005)

Jdrien a dit:
			
		

> Entièrement d'accord, à mon niveau...;-)
> 
> 
> Il me semble avoir un post qui parlait d'un système de type velcro...?



Non c'est tout simplement magnétique !  

Trop moche le velcro:sick:


----------



## Tangi (22 Octobre 2005)

KlowbA a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est tout simplement magnétique !
> 
> Trop moche le velcro:sick:


Je pensais bien... Merci ... On ne peut l'accrocher que sur le coté droit ???


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Octobre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Franchement &#224; l'heure d'aujourd'hui qui a besoin de 2,5Go de RAM pour une utilisation de base ???? Refais le calcul avec une configuration raisonnable pour une utilisation de tous les jours...
> 
> iMac G5 2,1Ghz 20" *1 799&#8364;* :
> - DD 250Go ;
> ...




moi je veux bien ,mais avec les fichiers RAW gener&#233; par le D70 ,1,5 Go c'est juste ,il me faudrait 3 Go au moins...donc l'imac c'est pas possible...
et puis je trouve que mon cinema 20" est trop juste aussi...
j'attends un peu que le 30 " baisse encore ,disons dans 1 an?
et je change de carte graphic aussi,...
chui difficile mais bon ,on veut tjrs plus grand;..
ca c'est sur qu'un jour j'aurai le 30 " ...


----------



## neomeria (22 Octobre 2005)

Salut à tous,
ayant découvert comme tous la remte control et les programmes "bonus" mais pas indispensable de ce nouvel Imac j'ai fait le test sur le mien.
L'Isight se fixe sur l'Imac au centre, mais si on le place sur les coté, elle est attirée, ce qui signifie qu'apple avait déja reflechi à cette alternative magnétique.
Pourquoi apple priverais ses imac G5 (quelque soit la génération) de frontrow et de photobooth, a mon avis il s'agit d'un lancement marketing destiné à faire vendre l'imac G5. 
Ceux qui ont l'ancienne génération revendent leurs macs, d'autres en profitent pour switcher et tous le monde est content.
J'espere donc voir apparaitre un "special event" anoncant pour noel que le media center s'étendra aux macs.


materiel :
Imac G5 17 pouces 80 Go 1.8 ghz avec isight bientot remplacé (livraison prévu lundi) par Imac G5 rev B 2.0 Ghz 250Go et nouvelle carte video trouvé sur l'apple refurb store à 1430 euros 
Croyez vous qu'avec l'apple refurb on beneficie des offres réservées aux nouveaux acheteurs?


----------



## Tangi (22 Octobre 2005)

(Probl&#232;me de connexion. *A effacer*)


----------



## mfy2a (23 Octobre 2005)

moi &#231;a fait une semaine qu'il est commander il arrive tjs pas :/ je pense que l'annonce de steve 'diponible im&#233;diatement" ben il a menti snif


----------



## KlowbA (23 Octobre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais bien... Merci ... On ne peut l'accrocher que sur le coté droit ???



Je sais pas, je te dirai ca quand je le recevrai !

Oui, j'ai craqué


----------

